# CFEB: The Cubing 3x3 method



## H2O Cuber (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey, I was learning EO and I thought you could use it in CFOP and get good times (and even get pll skips). 

Please let me know if this idea is used and if any suggestions come to mind.

Here is a video of the method






Im trying out new things for pll so stay posted!


----------



## AdrianCubing (Nov 21, 2018)

this is just a slower and more inefficient method of oll. also this already exists it's called cfce


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 22, 2018)

AdrianCubing said:


> this is just a slower and more inefficient method of oll. also this already exists it's called cfce


It's not CFCE.



H2O Cuber said:


> Hey, I was learning EO and I thought you could use it in CFOP and get good times (and even get pll skips).
> 
> Please let me know if this idea is used and if any suggestions come to mind.


If the goal is to do OLL in two looks, why not just use the normal 2-look OLL algs where you solve EO first, then do CO?

(And what does this have to do with PLL skips?)


----------

